# DirecTV-HR44 - Transfer DVR recorded video to Kindle Fire HDX



## Jack1944 (Dec 17, 2013)

I have a DirecTV GenieGO that sends DVR recorded movies to a PC or Android device.

The video transfer works well to my ultrabook *PC* using the *GenieGO app for Win-7*.
However, the *GenieGO app for Android* is *not* compatible with my Kindle Fire HDX 8.9* tablet*. 
Thus, I cannot transfer and play videos on my Kindle tablet.

The video file transferred to my PC from the DVR is a 1GB .mp4 with a 1KB .kfe with identical file names.

Is there a work-around to copy/convert the video file once it is on the PC so it can be transferred and played on the Kindle Fire HDX?


----------



## kaminar (Mar 25, 2012)

There is some discussion on Amazon about the very same issue..apparently it should work, however not quite as swiftly as desired..click the link below and scroll down to a post by "Meya Gof Run Over By a Reindeer" for some answers..

http://www.amazon.com/forum/kindle?_encoding=UTF8&cdForum=Fx1D7SY3BVSESG&cdThread=TxHP6QPF6HITED

Please advise if it works, so others can benefit.

Good luck!

-=K=-


----------

